# After Facebook Update... Intense Battery Drain!



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone else seen anything like this? I had to set up a Tasker profile to warn me when Facebook was activating itself and then automatically kill itself when the app was exited. I uninstalled and reinstalled the app to no change. This only happened after I took the latest update.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

johndoe86x said:


> Has anyone else seen anything like this? I had to set up a Tasker profile to warn me when Facebook was activating itself and then automatically kill itself when the app was exited. I uninstalled and reinstalled the app to no change. This only happened after I took the latest update.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


There's your problem: the official Facebook app. Try this


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Just ditch Facebook all together.
XD 
I can't stand social sites. Even G+ only thing I view there if I do is art and some *nix/android news.
/me burrows back underground

Sent from my ten thumbs via Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to only use friend castor but I just tried fast for Facebook and its even better IMO. It used to have terrible scrolling but now its awesome. Try it op.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I have used Friend Caster in the past but it's just not as seamless as it should be. Plus, it has ads if you don't pay for it. Fast for Facebook would be great if there weren't ads in it. Also, it's missing some basic functionality. I'll definitely keep my eye on it. Thank you for mentioning it! The Google+ app seems to have it done, right. I just wish more of my friends were on it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Did you check your sync options, sometimes when updating it changes sync options back to 1 hour by default instead of what you had selected previously. I usually have mine set to 4 hours and don't sync contacts.


----------

